

Ask HN: Help writting a Google Summer of Code application - gsoc2011

I was planning to do an internship this summer in a startup in the US, but they changed their minds. So with no that much time before summer, I guess my best option to land in an internship is Google Summer of Code. I had participated twice in GSoC, but I only have one week to prepare an application.<p>I wonder if any HN fellas with experience in any of these topics can help me developing any idea that he would like to see implemented in any of the projects below, or reviewing my proposals before submitting them.<p>These are a bunch of organization that I would like to apply to.<p><pre><code>    - Django Software Foundation. 
      - http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/SummerOfCode2011

    - Python Software Foundation
      - Ideas, http://wiki.python.org/moin/SummerOfCode/2011

    - Code For America. 
      - http://codeforamerica.org/projects/

    - Sunlight labs
      - http://sunlightlabs.com/wiki/GSOC_2011/

    - Helsinki Institute for Information Technology
      - http://wiki.hiit.fi/display/gsoc2011/GSOC+2011+Idea+page

    - Sencha Labs
      - http://thejit.org/ideas/

    - Sakai
      - https://confluence.sakaiproject.org/display/MGT/Google+Summer+of+Code+2011+ideas+list

</code></pre>
xibanya78 #{at} gmail.
======
gsoc2011
clickable urls

Django Software Foundation.
<http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/SummerOfCode2011>

Python Software Foundation Ideas,
<http://wiki.python.org/moin/SummerOfCode/2011>

Code For America. <http://codeforamerica.org/projects/>

Sunlight labs <http://sunlightlabs.com/wiki/GSOC_2011/>

Helsinki Institute for Information Technology
<http://wiki.hiit.fi/display/gsoc2011/GSOC+2011+Idea+page>

Sencha Labs <http://thejit.org/ideas/>

Sakai
[https://confluence.sakaiproject.org/display/MGT/Google+Summe...](https://confluence.sakaiproject.org/display/MGT/Google+Summer+of+Code+2011+ideas+list)

------
JoshCole
As a fellow Hacker News user I am stunned by just how much overlap their was
in our short list of places we are interested in applying. I deeply considered
Python, Django, Sunlight labs, and Sencha labs.

I ended up applying for Sencha Labs. I might send in a back-up application to
Sunlight Labs. My first choice organization was LispNYC, but they didn't get
accepted.

~~~
gsoc2011
I was looking to apply to Chrome (were I worked last summer) but It didn't get
accepted neither.

Did you pick up one of their ideas or did you wrote your own?

Good luck.

~~~
JoshCole
I picked one of their ideas. My goal was to find a project that would allow me
to learn and I think I'll have a lot of opportunity to do that.

